# Arggggg!



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I had finally found a food that Joey does well on. I just ordered another bag a few days ago, so we will have 6 weeks of food, but today I noticed the price went up. $28 a bag! I am hoping it is mistake, but waiting to hear back why. I just don't understand how a food jumps from $57 a bag to $85. I am not paying $85 a bag. It just sucks.  Now I don't know what to feed him. My budget would be up to $1.50/lb and prefer 40lb bags. He has been eating Redpaw 32K.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

were do you buy red paw?

and have you tried diamond naturals ? on petfoodderict they are 40lbs bags here's the links
Diamond Naturals Beef Meal & Rice Adult Formula Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect
Diamond Naturals Lamb Meal & Rice Adult Formula Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect
Diamond Naturals Chicken & Rice Adult Formula Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

That is insane. Is it a new food maybe and that was in price to get you to try it? I cannot imagine. I would have to pay about $400 in dog food a month. Wow!

Liz


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Liz said:


> That is insane. Is it a new food maybe and that was in price to get you to try it? I cannot imagine. I would have to pay about $400 in dog food a month. Wow!
> 
> Liz



No Redpaw has been around for a long time. Iditarod racers have been feeding it for years. It is a fish based performance kibble. He has not done well on anything chicken based which 99% of all performance kibbles tend to be. If you buy pallets the price per bag is pretty cheap, but I only need one bag every 6 weeks so no need for a pallet.  

Joey is very high energy and burns calories like crazy. So he needs a high calorie kibble. But the more active he is, the looser his stool gets on most foods I've tried to the point it is pure liquid. Being in FL with the high temps, dehydration is a concern. On the Redpaw, his poop stays formed when running hard and he only goes once to twice instead of 5-6 times. 

We have tried Dr. Tims Pursuit and grain free, Pro Plan Performance, Victor Hi Pro and Hi Energy since they were beef based, and when I ran out of his food he ate Nutrisource GF Lamb that Casper was eating at the time for a few days and he dropped weight so bad he looked like a skeleton in just 3 days. None of them worked for him. On the Victor his coat looked really good, but he NEVER had firm poop not even on regular days even after 4 weeks of feeding and his rear end was getting sore. I even tried just kibble with no extras, reducing amount of kibble (just got weight loss) adding extra fiber, adding probiotics, nothing seems to make a difference. So Monday I'm going to pick up some Flagyl and see if we can get his poop to firm up. 

He is wormed regularly and fecals are all negative.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if i switched food and my dog continued to have runny poops i would
switch brands again. i would also have his blood tested. how often do 
you worm your dog?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> if i switched food and my dog continued to have runny poops i would
> switch brands again. i would also have his blood tested. how often do
> you worm your dog?


I did. I found a food that works and he has been eating it. I just found out about the price jump and was just venting about it. I don't know which food to try next. He has 6 weeks of food left. He does not have worms and he is perfectly healthy otherwise. Great muscle tone, beautiful coat, clear eyes, ears, clean teeth, etc. His poop is fine on Redpaw. This dog runs hard, jumps, swims, fetches, tug, flirt pole etc. daily. He is in constant motion.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I would maybe call the company and do a "what the hell! This food works for my dog but what an awful way to treat your customers with that price sky rocketing, I will not be able to continue to use your food if that's the case and won't be recommending it to people anymore if this is how you treat customers."

Kibble goes up. Most of ours went up this winter by $3-5, but $28 is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

k9cuisine is checking to see if it is a pricing error or if their prices went up to warrant the change.


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

Unless I'm missing something...why dont you buy directly from redpaw? It's $51.95 for a 40lb bag on their site:

https://redpawdogfood.com/products/poweredge/32k


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyZane said:


> Unless I'm missing something...why dont you buy directly from redpaw? It's $51.95 for a 40lb bag on their site:
> 
> https://redpawdogfood.com/products/poweredge/32k


B/c their shipping is outrageous!

This is the shipping prices on top of the $51.95

Home Delivery (1 package): $37.83
Express Saver (1 package): $123.97
2nd Day (1 package): $195.91
Standard Overnight (1 package): $265.76
Priority Overnight (1 package): $272.36
First Overnight (1 package): $302.06


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

I just tried checking out and got the same shipping prices as you did. Pretty insane when I'm use to either free shipping or $4.95 for 2 day shipping!

I'm in the same boat as you but I can't seem to find a kibble that agrees w/ Zane. He too is very active and needs a high calorie kibble but everything I've tried so far doesn't seem to work because of one thing or another. I hope K9 just made a mistake on their prices. Good luck!!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyZane said:


> I just tried checking out and got the same shipping prices as you did. Pretty insane when I'm use to either free shipping or $4.95 for 2 day shipping!
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you but I can't seem to find a kibble that agrees w/ Zane. He too is very active and needs a high calorie kibble but everything I've tried so far doesn't seem to work because of one thing or another. I hope K9 just made a mistake on their prices. Good luck!!


You don't live for from me. I'm a little south of Orlando so shipping should be the same.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

K9cuisine got back with me. Pricing error for what they pay, so they just fixed it and the price should come down he said within the next hour or so on their website. Not sure what too, but less than $85!


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

Now it's $69.81. Better than $85. You still going w/ the Redpaw or you think you're going to try Proplan SSS?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyZane said:


> Now it's $69.81. Better than $85. You still going w/ the Redpaw or you think you're going to try Proplan SSS?


I don't know. He is on Flagly right now, started it tonight so we will see where it goes. Yesterday was runny all day and never formed. This sh#t is getting old, literally! I am to the point i just don't want to feed him anymore.


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

riddick4811 said:


> I don't know. He is on Flagly right now, started it tonight so we will see where it goes. Yesterday was runny all day and never formed. *This sh#t is getting old, literally! I am to the point i just don't want to feed him anymore.*


hahah I know the feeling! I hope the Flagyl works. 

Maybe give this a try: Fido-Vite: Products I just ordered 5lbs. of the Flexx today. I've read a lot of good things about the Flexx, firming up stools for one. I've been using Forti-flora but I'm about to run out. I don't think it's really working because the only time he's had a #2 stool below was when he was eating chicken and rice (bland diet). On kibble it's usually between a 3-4. Yesterday he had a 5 after he went swimming.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Joey's are usually between 6 and 7 lately. That is how it was on Dr. Tims, Victor and Annamaet most of the time. Last bag of Redpaw it was between 2-3 on normal days 4-5 on high activity days. Just started back on Redpaw for 2 days and still between 6 and 7 so hopefully the Flagyl will help firm it back up some.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Day 3 on Flagyl- poop had moved to Score 5. Reduced his food to 2 cups 2x a day and he has lost a little weight, but not bad.


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

Glad to hear its getting better.

We took Zane to a lake to do some bumper retrieving this morning and after we were done and about to get in the truck to leave he did a #6 in the grass. There was a lady there that said better there than in your truck. LOL He usually has a #5 after activity. I pushed him harder than normal so I think that's why it was loose. My last dog, Gunner (German Shepherd) NEVER had these stool problems and we would run her hard too. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you said your dog is wormed regularly. i was asking how often do you worm your dog. i thought a dog only needed to be wormed if they
have worms.



riddick4811 said:


> I did. I found a food that works and he has been eating it. I just found out about the price jump and was just venting about it. I don't know which food to try next. He has 6 weeks of food left.
> 
> >>>> He does not have worms and he is perfectly healthy otherwise.<<<<
> 
> Great muscle tone, beautiful coat, clear eyes, ears, clean teeth, etc. His poop is fine on Redpaw. This dog runs hard, jumps, swims, fetches, tug, flirt pole etc. daily. He is in constant motion.


----------



## GoodGirl! (May 18, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> you said your dog is wormed regularly. i was asking how often do you worm your dog. i thought a dog only needed to be wormed if they
> have worms.


My weim spent plenty of time at the barn and enjoyed snacking on horse poop. The horses are dewormed every other month (ivermectin and Strongid typically), and he was dewormed a few times a year as a prophylactic measure as well. Our vet recommends prophylactic deworming when there's increased exposure.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> you said your dog is wormed regularly. i was asking how often do you worm your dog. i thought a dog only needed to be wormed if they
> have worms.


They get Ivomec/pyrantel (same as Hearguard Plus) monthly and Panacur usually once or twice a year and praziquantel as needed for tapes. Fecals do not always catch worms- usually only if they already have a heavy load and if done at the right time.


----------

